# Manos libres para el auto



## asysxx (Feb 10, 2010)

A ver si alguien tiene por allí un circuito que solucione este problemita. 
Necesito un circuito para hablar por el móvil cuando manejo, el tema es que el móvil tiene unos audífonos hands free, pero el inconveniente es que hay que tenerlo puesto y con decirles que ademas tengo que usar anteojos : no es cómodo. Aún a riesgo de sacrificar la privacidad, preferiría amplificar la señal de los audífonos y sacarlo a un altavoz, el detalle se presenta cuando el mic del móvil capte el audio del altavoz. Deseo eliminar la realimentación, y adaptar dicha señal a la entrada mic del móvil.


----------



## asysxx (Feb 19, 2010)

Necesito adaptar algo parecido a esto al móvil.

http://www.redcircuits.com/Page78.htm


----------



## saiwor (Feb 19, 2010)

un ejemplo puede ser asi,,, sopongo que tienes auriculares, pues lo cortas de la mitad del cable y ves cuantos cablicitos van?

lo que te digo es una soposicion.


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 20, 2010)

Tiene bluetooth tu movil?


----------



## asysxx (Feb 20, 2010)

Ese es el detalle no tiene la función bluet... solo auriculares y mic. 

Hola Saywor, gracias por tu sugerencia, cuando uno está conduciendo no es cómodo estar presionando pulsadores, ese detalle está cubierto con el amplificador inversor 180º, así cancelamos la realimentación, el problema se reduce a acoplar correctamente a la entrada mic del móvil.


----------

